# My favorite images of 2011 [image heavy]



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful pictures  Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

You take great shots!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wonderful pictures of your gang!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Barkley is gorgeous, but his eyes are amazing, really nice camera work capturing all the colors on them. And I want to go take a nap with Nellie.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Loved the pictures of you crew. Wonderful year it has been./


----------



## Ocean's mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I absolutely love "what stay out of the mud means" shot - great composition, and such a great capture!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Wonderful photos, absolutely gorgeous. One question: what lens and f stop did you use for the bokeh shot of Barkley in front of the Christmas tree? I love how the lights are blurred into (nearly perfect) circles.


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

We've only had Moose for 7 months and some odd days.. but these are my favotire pictures so far..


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Beautiful shots Joe! Couldn't pick a favorite, they're all great, but I sure do like Barkley sunning himself in the green grass as I sit here shivering today!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

tobysmommy said:


> what lens and f stop did you use for the bokeh shot of Barkley in front of the Christmas tree? I love how the lights are blurred into (nearly perfect) circles.


Thanks tobysmommy. That shot was taken with a Nikkor 50mm 1.4D at f1.4 using a D700. ISO 500 1/320.



mrmooseman said:


> We've only had Moose for 7 months and some odd days.. but these are my favotire pictures so far..


Great shots of Moose!



sameli102 said:


> Beautiful shots Joe! Couldn't pick a favorite, they're all great, but I sure do like Barkley sunning himself in the green grass as I sit here shivering today!


Thanks! and Thanks everybody.

*Lets see some of everybody else's favorites of their Goldens!*


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Otter said:


> Thanks tobysmommy. That shot was taken with a Nikkor 50mm 1.4D at f1.4 using a D700. ISO 500 1/320.


Thank you, Joe! That sure is a gorgeous shot - of a gorgeous Golden!



Otter said:


> *Lets see some of everybody else's favorites of their Goldens!*


Well, I'm not up to your photographic standards and only just got my lovely new "toy" from Santa, so these were all taken with my old camera, but ok. I'll play. :curtain:

January 2011, when Toby was just shy of six months old.








April 2011, on the Bruce Trail, Tobermory, Ontario.
























June 2011 at French River Falls, French River, Ontario.








October 2011 on the Acadia Trail, Cape Breton Highlands National Park, Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful photos of your beautiful dogs! Wow.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

akgolden said:


> Some favorite ones of mine for 2011



Great shots akgolden. Fantastic set of pictures, but the "Top of the world with Dad" shot is really nice. Thanks for sharing.



tobysmommy said:


> just got my lovely new "toy" from Santa, so these were all taken with my old camera, but ok. I'll play. :curtain:


Great bunch of images. Can't wait to see shots from your new toy! And glad your gonna play. 

Let's see more people play. Where's soxOZ? rik? Everybody else?


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

The mud and snow pictures are real great shots. Love both of your dogs, Nellie looks like a very special lady to me, reminds me a bit of my old girl Faithie. Enjoy you dogs and love them as much as you can. 

Mike


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Well it's hard to pick my all time favorites but here's only a few I really like...
Hope they don't bore you too much... :wavey:

*Maccers
#1..









#2









#3









#4









#5







* *


Maesie**

#6









#7









#8









#9









#10







* *
#11







* *
#12









Matilda**

#13









#14









#15









#16







* *
#17









#18







* *
#19








#20








#21










Couple of my Favorites...**

#22









#23

They get on so well together... They do really... 

*


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

Love the pictures of Barkley in the snow!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow Wally! Number's 1 and 18 are incredible. They're all great but those two really pop out!

Everybody's pictures are great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

I reorganized all my online storage recently and dumb me didn't even think it through and now every picture I have ever linked from it online will not show up. So I will submit all my pictures again and if a mod reads this please delete my previous post (will also shoot a MOD a PM).

#1








#2








#3








#4








#5








#6








#7








#8








#9








#10









#11








#12








#13








#14








#15









#16








#17








#18








#19








#20








#21








#22


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures of everyone's beautiful dogs. Really enjoyed seeing them all.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll add my favorites of Connor and Duke in 2011 to the mix. Great idea for a thread!


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

wonderful shots everyone  congratulations  and thanks for sharing


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll play =) My favorite Enzo shots:

Trying to figure out what this new plaything is









Enzo and his daddy:









Enzo and his daddy with a Ferrari:









Not a great photo, but this is Enzo trying to figure out the webcam. lol









His first time dock diving:









Enjoying a day on the lake:









Love this one of Enzo with my brother:









"Hi, Mom. I'd like to make a deposit."









Retrieving a toy during a dock diving event:









Talking back, like his usual sassy self:









Grassy tongue:









And my absolute favorite:


----------

